# just curious how many ????



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

I just spent the past couple evenings counting unbuilt kits and was curious as to how many unbuilts you guys are sitting on ? I'm sitting on 347 unbuilts,I know i'll never build most of em and I guess i'm curious to see if my collecting habits are way out of wack with others


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Um, one. I just got back into model building and envy your stock!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Totally unbuilt, sealed boxes, only 7, in variuos stages of being built but not finished, 4. That's just cars. Military models I have a considerably larger collection of sealed and untouched.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

OK we need to talk here Dakota, First of all You may be hit buy a bus tomorrow, Or sucked up buy Aliens, Hit buy a meteor, WHO KNOWS, And then what, who will build all those kit then, HUMMMM, You better hand over all those unfinished kits to us, Or wright something down so your son can pick up where you left off, OR SOMETHING, that's a lot of Unfinished work my friend,...My Count stands at, 150 Not Touched, 5 on the table One in the paint booth,...
I must be slipping I will never catch up to you slacking at this rate,..

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

You do military builds Pete I didn't know that tell now, Figured you for a car guy only, I'm learning something everyday it seems...You know I have seen some nice military trucks out there, I wished they made more of them 
in 1:24 Or 1:25 scale, I to would be building kits in this field as well then, Love to do some of those old trucks in the other scales But I will take what I can get, Going to make one of mine it to a military troop truck it is the
*Bussing 8000S 13 1:24 Scale Model Kit by Revell Germany* Skill Level: 5, That should be good enough to make a troop career I should think...If not Just a nice truck build I guess...

_Ian_


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I trimmed mine down from around 1500. I'm around the 400-500 range now and selling a little here and there. Since I feel settled about what I like to build I go through every once in awhile and sell off the ones I know I won't build. 
You have to buy them before you don't see them, cause when they are gone they are gone. I don't want to pay collector prices for something I want build. 
Chris


----------



## yort007 (Feb 20, 2009)

I stopped counting after 2,000. That is cars, ships military, planes and figures and what not. I have been buying since the early 70's. i agree with superduty buy thenm when you see them or pay the collector premium later. i have sold a lot of kits in the last year not sure how many but I pocketed about 5,000. I go thru phases one year its cars one year ships i always change it up.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

If you or Chris are looking to sell any cool kits, and have anything I can look at, I would love to have a look my self in someway, Always buying kits that are not easy to find or deferent in some way, CARS Or TRUCKS, 1:24 Or 1:25 Scale, But great to build I'm Always looking to buy..

Ian


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

a few thousand. had to do a count for my insurance company
a few years ago. and have added way more since then.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

WOO HOO,....No way dude,....You a model god CJ,......lol


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

wow way to collect guys I had no idea and thought I was a sicko or something holding on to all these kits,I have slowed down buying quite a bit and only buy just one of ones I like 

Ian the way your going at it you'll pass me up in no time


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Ian, I do more military stuff than I do car stuff, Weird thing is, I was only in the Army for a few months and never really was much of a fan afterward. My dad was an Army lifer though, so I try to count that time with him as my service. My last military project is one I've done several of, a Tamiya 1/35th scale M1046 Humvee with the AFV Club CROWS M151 Remote Weapons System turret on top in place of the TOW. The thing about doing that vehicle is that I then have to build the CROWS operator station in the seat immediately behind the driver, with all of the screens and the joystick to move the turret. Makes for an interesting conversion. 

Here's the CROWS turret:










..and one of the variants on the vehicle.


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Well i probably got around 500 or more, i dont know for sure.Mostly old Aurora figures,but i do have a hundred or so Mopars!














































And a lot more!
BRIAN


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

wow nice collection Brian some serious stuff there,what is the Bonanza kit ?i've never seen that before


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

You know if the cat was missing, you "WOULD NOT BE IN THERE", there is absolutely "NO ROOM LEFT", Nice staking job man, you would be hard pressed to even get a Post card to slip in between those boxes of kits in All those shots, There must be a Fortune wort there indeed, You know man you could have had a V8 for that cost, Or at the very less A nice Alfa Romero - DB9 or something, for what you have in cost in just those few shots there, all I can say now is, "SELL MY FRIEND", Before the world ends,and tour the country side with the cash, with a fine blond on both your arms as well, Or at the very lest A nice Red Head,"LIFE IS SHOT DUDE",............But for real, Very nice collection man, OUTSTANDING COLLECTING, there are indeed some very rear kits in that collection you have there... Two words to think about here every time you look in that room dude,.."Ferrari Enzo "


Ian


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I have about 300 kits, I think. 1/2 or better are cars. I prefer drag racing vehicles and "show" type cars, but there are several stock car kits and some NASCAR kits as well. I have a nice collection of figure models, too. There's some really great and extremely rare stuff I got when I was maintaining the Moebius website. I started a kit inventory a couple years ago, with a spread sheet I made. Never got back around to it...


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Man Pete, I wont one of those on my Chevy Tahoe now after see that, (I KNOW THEY MAKE EM) I could sell the AK 7.62 millimeter and the biretta 50 cal then and get one of those,..There is some technology in that shot for sure, I'm sure it makes a nice build kit as well, wasn't in the military my self, My father was a tail gunner on a 17 in Korea in the Air Force, I Had to go Mulisha my self, but I made special forces in back yard assaults at the very lest in that......lol

Ian


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

440 dakota said:


> wow nice collection Brian some serious stuff there,what is the Bonanza kit ?i've never seen that before


Revell from 1966,figures of Ben,Hoss and little joe.Very good likeness too!

BRIAN


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm gonna go with "more than 500, but less than 1,000". Car kits, bike kits, figure kits, sci-fi, real space, some planes, some ships, a few military, in styrene, resin, and vinyl. I have a pretty wide range of tastes, and I get bored easily.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I had about 200 or so when I was back in Michigan. My basement flooded from tree roots growing into the sewer pipe. I lost most of them and my collection of built cars, about 200 of those too. After that I stopped buying so many. Now I have about 30 or so unbuilt and about 25 or 30 built, and another 10 in various stages on the bench. I gave away most of my collection I had saved before moving to KY 5 years ago.


----------



## Chuck (Apr 29, 1999)

I have about 550 unbuilt/started plastic, resin, and vinyl kits. Cars, sci-fi, figures, a few planes and real space. I also have about 50 unbuilt/started Sterling and Guillows balsa rubber kits, and about 50 unbuilt/started model rockets.


----------



## 62R/CRACING (May 14, 2010)

Can't touch those numbers i think i have about 150.Mostly nascar and dirt cars the odd hot rod.


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

1bluegtx said:


> Revell from 1966,figures of Ben,Hoss and little joe.Very good likeness too!
> 
> BRIAN


any idea what scale ? super super rare or super rare have you seen more ? thanks


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

sorry, but no big numbers for me - I have probably less than 100 kits total. About half are cars, about a quarter are sailing ships, about a quarter are sci-fi, then a few military ships and tanks. If I could afford to get what I want, I would have much more, but it seems like my model budget has shrunk significantly since the four youngest kids all started building models as well. Oh, well - at least they have fun.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Just build more kids Scott, its your only hope....lol


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

ha ha - I dunno - I think seven kids is enough (at least for now)... but I don't mind the practice (wink wink)


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

and you know what they say practice makes perfect


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

440 dakota said:


> any idea what scale ? super super rare or super rare have you seen more ? thanks


The figures stand about 9" tall.Not super rare as they turn up on ebay now and then.I also have a mexican version which came in a bag with a header card stapled to the top.The instructions were actually printed on the bag.

BRIAN


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

You wont to see rear kits guys, or ever acquire them, I will worn you there NOT CHEEP HERE, but this link is Very cool for just that, Most of you may have see this page but for you that have not, FEAST YOUR EYES, AND ENJOY, I use this kind of link for Pricing what's worth what, when I'm out in the field searching the real gold holes, YARD SALES, and little out of the way kind of places that may not have this information at hand, The Pick them up for a steel, 
IT PAYS OFF TO KNOW...

http://www.gasolinealleyantiques.com/kits/kitcaramt.htm

Ian


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

he has some good kits but a little optimistic on pricing,check out this site,nothing for sale just reference pics of artwork and instruction,click on brand folder then pic to see details http://public.fotki.com/drasticplasticsmcc/instruction_sheetsh/instruction_sheets/


----------



## RLCarlos (Dec 25, 2006)

Geez I feel like a lightweight at an even dozen.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

That's Cool Dakota, Thinks for that site, there is Good reference there for sure, That's the ticket really when looking for kits in deferent places, and when I'm out and about seeking as well I Need to know, YOU HAVE TO KNOW REALLY what there worth before you pay anything, and sites like this helps, That and the years of collecting as well, I'm not collection to Re-Sale anything my self, Even know I will sell kits here and there, Duplicates and ones I can get a lot for and buy More for what that one is worth mostly, I'm into Building right now, But as the years come and go, I switch up as well and just Set on them But the drive NEVER DIES it seems for collecting them, I like to find them for Dirt cheep my self as well sometimes, But that rarely seems to be the case in most places I go, Or even look really, IT HAPPENS, THATS FOR SURE, but most of the time People are up on the prices of these kits in most places like us, like I said 
(YOU KNOW THAT ALREADY) I'm Sure guys, That's a GOOD and BAD thing really here, Good for us who wont to Re-Sale and Bad for the Trill seeker that is in all of us who wont to find That hidden away kit for 5 or 10 bucks you know, But I will always be looking my self as I'm sure most people Reading this are as well. 
Where I live there is a lot of Rural areas and also A lot of small towns close to each other to search, and flea market like setups all over the place in the Summer to look, That and the trusty Garage sale finds Can yield a great kit here and there at times if you look hard enough, Sometimes you can do FEEESTYLING sources as well like I do, and hit up deferent places you see or know of with stashes of junk in barns and places to find them you might have herd of hidden away, And one of my Favorite ways, Is Buying Unpaid Storage lockers, you can get Not only get Great kit finds, but All kinds of stuff, I have found some VERY NICE peace's like that, Motorcycles and Guns and rear book ALL KIND OF STUFF, Only the guns you have to declare to the law, and have them checked out Unless there really old then you can do whatever, But Like I said KEEP SURCHING GUYS, there out there, if not HIDDEN AWAY NOW with the years, but Part of the fun is In SURCHING and knowing the worth of these Hidden Gems as well..

Ian


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

heres a guide that shows up time to time on ebay,its a little dated but still pretty good for research http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...e&rt=nc&si=wIRBplAF%2FWLPPSA94YyK%2BAhVeeA%3D

used to use it some my LHS who bought and sold vintage kits swore by it,I don't resell either except about 300 duplicates years ago,now I have a good handle on my stock and duplicates don't happen very often,I do have some luck with garage sales,flea markets,fairs,antique malls etc also Craigslist sometimes but I spend quite a bit of time just looking at these type places cause I also collect lots of other stuff as well,usuall the prices are super low example I bought 3 MPC Novas last summer 76,77,78 orginials sealed $10 ea,Ian wish that I had just some of your enthusianasim to build some but just can't get settled down to do it so I just keep collecting


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

You know it seems to come in waves here man, AND NOT AGE AT ALL, I can tell you love doing this as well, Or you would never even be here, Its just a matter of timing I'm sure, If you keep looking at sites like this, and in the field, as well as thinking about it a lot, Or even time to time really, buy keeping it fresh in your mind, and then Set you self down a few times and enjoy the build opportunity as well when you do that, "ONCE AGAIN", like you use to, it will come back to you my friend, I HAVE NO DOUBT THAT FACT, That is how it works for me, it may be a year or so when that happens again for you, Who knows when, BUT THAT WILL HAPPEN AGAIN, always does, You have to trust me on that dude, This love for building and collecting NEVER DIES, or it would have died by now,....
"YOU KNOW I'M RIGHT ON THIS AS WELL, DONT YOU"......"So it has been said, So let it be written"

Ian


----------

